# is it really under me ???



## bassatac (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a Lorance fish finder, When I see structure and fish on my graph is it under me? or is my unit playing catch up and the stucture is really behind me?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you are sitting still it's under you (or your transducer). Ever ice fish?


----------



## bassatac (Feb 13, 2012)

I have,fished with a guy that used a Flexar I think thats what it was called and wow!! you could watch the fish take the bait and never move the bobber!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bassatac said:


> I have,fished with a guy that used a Flexar I think thats what it was called and wow!! you could watch the fish take the bait and never move the bobber!



Vexilar  I use a Lowrance Ice Machine M68 on the ice, does the same thing. The tranducer "pings" sonar returns extremely quick then displays them on your units screen so yes what your marking on your sonar is what is currently happening below the boat.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If you are looking at a pic on 2d sonar, it is behind you.
If you are looking at a pic on DI, it is under you.
If you look to the right of the 2d sonar pic, there is a place where the unit "flashes" just before it prints the pic (its called Amplitude Scope) it is under you.


----------



## bassatac (Feb 13, 2012)

crappiedude,what do you mean by 2d sonar? and what is DI? Looking to the right of 2d sonar pic, there is a place where the unit "flashes"? .... I see on my in dash flaser it reads the bottom no matter what speed I'm going but my fish finder seems to go the same speed , showing me the bottom going rt. to left. say I go over a hump at 10 mph I see hump on graph but I see hump on my flasher 1st .... then I see hump on my fiish finder... Just wondering why all the fish swim right to left on the screen ? by the end of the day you would think all the fish would be on the left shore line.. oh well that never happens either.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

The reason you see all the fish swimming right to left is because they are swimming away from you when they see your shadow or boat above.


No I this is not a serious answer. My mother in law asked me the same question once.

Google "deciphering sonar charts" and see what you find.

fish on I gotta go.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bassatc, I hope this helps.

2d sonar is just a regular depth finder or graph.
DI is *D*own *I*maging
Amplitude Scope is kind of like a vertical flasher. I assume all units have this, I have only 
used Lowrance the last 10 or so years and they have this. It took me awhile to figure out what it was and what it did.
This fish aren't really facing in any certain direction, they are just symbols indicating a fish in the sonar cone.

The flasher and amplitude scope are real time. 
The graph (or 2d sonar) the image is behind you. It just takes time to "draw" the picture.


----------

